# Planning Iwagumi Style Scape



## sussex_cichlids (31 Dec 2011)

Been aquascaping for a few years now but never been to fussy with plants usually buy a collection from PlantsAlive and see what grows usually get stunning results 






This year Ive decided to try my hand at a Iwagumi style tank fist decided to move all my live stock to a different tank once I'm setup planning to dose super high CO2 levels and start ferts with tropica tpn+ 

Ive always had a 10 or 8 hour light period but read places that people have used 6 hours i was planning to try using all 4x 44w t5s on 6hrs instead of just 2 of the 44w t5s  on 8 hours with real high co2 levels hoping to carpet hairgrass Ive read keeping it short about 1 cm will encourage it to shout runners  can i use same trick with tall hairgrass how much should i cut off ??


----------



## Antipofish (31 Dec 2011)

*Re: Starting Iwagumi Style Scape*

Where are you based in Sussex ?  I have read of people adding small amounts of fish flake to keep the filter going.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (31 Dec 2011)

*Re: Starting Iwagumi Style Scape*

Uckfield


----------



## Alastair (31 Dec 2011)

*Starting Iwagumi Style Scape*

Cut the hairgrass down roughly a centimetre or to. That will encourage better growth and stop algae collecting on the older bits whilst it settles in. 
Whats the reason for switching to the jbl stuff from tpn+? If its cost wise, then the ukaps sponsors such as fluid sensor and aquarium plant food sell their own complete all in one which gives great results and works out far cheaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (31 Dec 2011)

*Re: Starting Iwagumi Style Scape*



			
				sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> Uckfield



Nice to find someone else local.  Im in Eastbourne   Are there any local clubs that you know of  ?


----------



## sussex_cichlids (1 Jan 2012)

*Re: Starting Iwagumi Style Scape*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Whats the reason for switching to the jbl stuff from tpn+? If its cost wise, then the ukaps sponsors such as fluid sensor and aquarium plant food sell their own complete all in one which gives great results and works out far cheaper


 
     No real reason just to use it up i have bit of TPN+ left over from last year didn't get good results with it but think that could be because i kept running out of co2 all the time ive now upgraded too 2x 6kg bottles. and 24hr bottle swap so that wont be happening ever again  

Also think of using this to start as it has added phosphate and nitrogen just thought the TPN+ would be better to start with as planning on starting with no live stock   

i swear by JBL products usually have had no problems with them and had some amazing results 

I'm open to ferts suggestions i was think of going full hog mixing my own but the cost that put me off and sourcing quality materials 

You mentioned about UKAPS sponsors a brand of ferts can you send us a link would like to look at that


----------



## Antipofish (1 Jan 2012)

*Re: Starting Iwagumi Style Scape*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> sussex_cichlids said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???


----------



## sussex_cichlids (1 Jan 2012)

*Re: Starting Iwagumi Style Scape*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea there are a few i was talking to lady at maidenhead aquatics by Brighton racecourse she was telling me of and aquascaping club or planted tank club meaning to pop down again soon and speak to her again


----------



## sussex_cichlids (2 Jan 2012)

*Re: Starting Iwagumi Style Scape*

Rocks in place 





Not sure if this will be final placement 

Just hope the 2 extra bags of eco compleate get here before plants do


----------



## Antipofish (2 Jan 2012)

*Re: Starting Iwagumi Style Scape*

To my mind the big one on the left looks the wrong way round.  It looks like its about to topple over which causes an "unnerving feeling" about the scape (even though you probably have that covered, thats the affect it has).


----------



## sussex_cichlids (2 Jan 2012)

*Re: Starting Iwagumi Style Scape*

yea see your point got lot more substrate before is compleate 

also that stone is called the Oyaishi stone has to be 2/3 the hight of the tank 

the gap in the middle will be filled with substrate also got to blend final grediants once it arrives will post final pictures before i plant up your see


----------



## Antipofish (2 Jan 2012)

*Re: Starting Iwagumi Style Scape*



			
				sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> yea see your point got lot more substrate before is compleate
> 
> also that stone is called the Oyaishi stone has to be 2/3 the hight of the tank
> 
> the gap in the middle will be filled with substrate also got to blend final grediants once it arrives will post final pictures before i plant up your see




Hi yeah I understand the Iwagumi principles, and I like the height of it, but I just feel its aspect takes the mind off the tank and is worrisome.  It could well look a lot different once you have more eco in there though


----------

